# Yellow lab growth rate



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

How long will it take for 3/4 inch yellow lab to grow to 2 inches?.I know it varies but I need approx. time.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine did in about 6-7 months.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

****


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

I swear my labs have grown at least half an inch since I got them a month ago.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The first 1/2 inch goes quick and the last 1/2 inch takes forever. :lol:


----------



## cjm9822 (Feb 6, 2009)

3/4 to 2 inches can easily be attained in 2-3 months...

whoever said 6-7 months is either new to the hobby, doesn't know ****, or doesn't feed their fish how much they should be fed.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

cjm9822 said:


> 3/4 to 2 inches can easily be attained in 2-3 months...
> 
> whoever said 6-7 months is either new to the hobby, doesn't know #%$&, or doesn't feed their fish how much they should be fed.


Why be insulting? Please have a bit of consideration before you post next time.

I've had other fish in the same tank as the labs which grew over 2 inches in 4 months, but not my yellow labs. Just reporting my experience.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I'd like to see a 2" lab in 2 months. :roll:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

all my fish seem to grow pretty quick....i keep em well fed and do water changes all the time wich helps alot


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Super Turtleman said:


> I'd like to see a 2" lab in 2 months. :roll:


Me too..... :lol:


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Genetics can also play a role in the growth rate and eventual size of your fish. I have two females that are over 5 years old that are under 3 inches. They are fish that I spawned and have been well cared for their entire lives. I spawned these fish with some F1 males and the fry are much faster growing and most outgrow thier mothers in about a year. In my experience different strains grow at different rates and some are larger than others.

I also just wanted to throw the following out there for what it's worth.
According to my Ad konings book the maximum adult size for yellow labs should be 3 1/2 inches for females and just under 4 inches for males. On more than one occasion I've seen trade in yellow labs at the lfs that were way over 6 inches. Personally I think that is gross because the fish have been overfed for thier entire lives. While I realize that fish in an aquarium will get a little larger than they do in the wild I'm not so sure it's a good idea to try to push a lab to 2 inches in a few months. In my experience yellow labs commonly live more than 8 years so they have a long time and will eventually reach thier maximum size without being pushed..


----------

